# cctv cameras



## PatriotSystems (Mar 4, 2011)

Look at the Speco cameras with the Intensifier lens. Great Cameras, Reasonably priced and the Internsifier series is awesome.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'll second the Speco intensifiers. I put them in one of our plants and at dusk you would swear the image on screen is from high-noon. It's pretty impressive how much more light the camera picks up than the human eye.

-John


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll third the Speco Intensifiers, but most quality cameras should have more than enough light in a dim diner.

Also, don't buy Speco equipment online, they only honor warranty if purchased through brick and mortar authorized suppliers.


----------



## JDM (Mar 30, 2011)

Havent worked with the Speco line before, but in low light its all about the lens.


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Lux is the key*

There are new cameras on the market that have a .0002 lux rating
the years pas they were .01 .1 .05 ect now with .0002 lux you wont have a problem unless when its the place is closed and is completely dark, then aging the robber needs light to. and also your FOV of the cam is important when planing the location.

check this cam out

http://www.supercircuits.com/Security-Cameras/Dome-Security-Cameras/CD14WDR


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

ecelectric said:


> Hi guys got a call to install some cameras in a diner.my problem is do I install domes with ir or not because the diner is not lit that bright, I wouldn't say its dark but its not that bright so im alittle lost as to what cameras to put in


IR isn't a bad idea. I see them in use a lot at clubs and bars. They're good when you want the surveillance to be discreet, or lighting up with visible light would be a nuisance like in classy restaurants or clubs.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Speco is a steaming pile of crap.


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

Made in (any whare but USA)

We

Sent from my M80 using a lighter.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MisterCMK said:


> Speco is a steaming pile of crap.


Wow.. that is a surprise since their Intensifier series is all the rage.. :blink:

They are based right here on Long Island.. so they got to be good!! 

http://www.specotech.com/


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

Pan-Tilt-Zoom, Low Light, Infrared Low-Light are the best. Here by we can get more clarity even in dim light.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

johnsmithabe said:


> Pan-Tilt-Zoom, Low Light, Infrared Low-Light are the best. Here by we can get more clarity even in dim light.


Location.. United States.. 

Could you at least tell us what state your from..

Once you get the location figured out.. you can work on what manufacture you're talking about.. :blink::blink:


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

will il work in night mode like low light version?


----------

